# Arrived today From Japan.....



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

two presents for my BNR34 :squintdan ; The Sunline-racing Carbon Bonnet with internal rain protector and GANADOR racing titan Muffler....

Carlo


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Awesome!! 

Don't you always love when your waiting for your new parts to arrive, and once they do your so excited!!!

That Ti exhaust must have been mega money!!! Did you go for the downpipe aswell?

Will you be painting the bonnet?


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

*Nice parts!*

How is the quality of the Sunline hood? Been thinking of purchasing myself.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hello,


Yes i'll paint the bonnet. My car is blu and i think the only right car's color, for not painted carbon bonnet, is white. However, I left some carbon stripes.

About cosmetic, quality is good. For now i don't know the quality of fitting.

The ganador is really a nice exhaust. The street price is very good :thumbsup: (i.e. more than Trust ti, however). 

Carlo


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

I've got a ganador on my R33 - lovely exhaust. Nice sound, not too load... :thumbsup:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice bit of shopping there!

What kind of stripes are you going to do?


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hello Dino,

A very little stripe on top right of the bonnet.

Carlo


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yeh definitely paint the bonnet.

Be sure to post some pics once your done!!


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Very nice


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Gandor exhaust! BALLING!!!!! nice parts!


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Bonnet installed yet? Pics Please if you can.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

JBwangan said:


> Bonnet installed yet? Pics Please if you can.



I will fit the bonnet in the next weeks. I'm waiting for other parts. 

When i'll fit it i will post some pics, of course  .


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

have a pic of the underneath?


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

those are very very ultra pretty...the envy meter has risen


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Very nice! :smokin: :thumbsup:

Is it Christmas already?


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hello,

Today I've fitted the Sunline bonnet. It has been a direct fitting without much problems. Good allignment of bonnet with fenders and front bumper. Only the left side has not a perfect allignment but i can work to reduce the difference between the bonnet and fender (just 2.5mm). 

From live a blu car with carbon bonnet (not painted) is better than I thought. However i will paint the bonnet.

Carlo

The quality of pics are poor because i used my phone camera.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Very nice Johnny, looks good not painted.

Smokey:smokin:


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

what like is the internal rain protector totally need one im guessing this is to stop the raingin running into the engine through the bonnet vents?? does anyone know where i can purchase this in the uk ??? live in scotland and rains practically the whole time :-(


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thks Smokey 1.

I bought also the his dedicate, and cheap, rain protector (in frp) But actually i dont fit it. Infact in the last pic you can see the engine from the bonnet.

Sorry but i dont know where you can buy it in UK (perphaps GT Culture or other seller).

Carlo


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

very nice


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks very nice! Now you just need some new wheels!


----------



## FULLY SIC (Oct 1, 2004)

Don't paint it!! mmmmmmm Carbon..


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

[j]Desing said:


> Looks very nice! Now you just need some new wheels!


Yes they are on the way.....


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

The te37 in black with yoko ad07.....


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

johnny_0 said:


> The te37 in black with yoko ad07.....



Now get them on the car....no point them sitting there!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

NICE!

More pics of the Racing Titan if you have any, ive got a Ganador Vertex titan on my WRX  sound is good thinking about getting either racing or another vertex titan for the next project!

love the wheels whats the size?


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hello,

yes i 'll fit the wheels very soon with original Nismo Z-tune bumper and fenders. They are 18 with a offset of 9.5. The Yoko are 255/35. Yes i know that 255 size is a strange size for an gtr. But for an error during Italy's sva test (2 years ago) this is the max size for my car.

Carlo


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

You have a very good taste. 

I still dont know wich colour to go for, white or black on my LMGT4's.

R34 GTR that is.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Z-Tune fenders and bumper will look awesome and finish it off!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Rostampoor said:


> You have a very good taste.
> 
> I still dont know wich colour to go for, white or black on my LMGT4's.
> 
> R34 GTR that is.



Thanks, 

I think that gloss black is a very nice color for an GTR in every color.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Rain said:


> NICE!
> 
> More pics of the Racing Titan if you have any, ive got a Ganador Vertex titan on my WRX  sound is good thinking about getting either racing or another vertex titan for the next project!
> 
> love the wheels whats the size?



Hello Rain,

Actually i've not other pics about exhaust:sadwavey: . When my car will return to me after this works i'll post new pics of ganator racing titan. :clap: 

Carlo


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

All parts has been fitted  . Only the splitter have to be repaired :bawling: . I fitted also the hasemi carbon fins; 

The bumber and fenders are original nismo parts :thumbsup: 

I changed also the tomei poncams and GT/SS with procams and GT2530. Now the car spool a bit after; Full boost after 4500 rpm with a lot of torque and acceleration.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Love it very nice


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks good! I particularly like the rear Nismo spat thingies and the diffuser.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

looking good, will look 100% nicer with the front splitter back on.

thanks for the exhaust pics 

Is it loud?


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thks for the comments.

yes with splitter the car will be much better. The strut brace is missing too.

About ganador racing titan, I love it. Its not too noisy but loud enough to scare people. I'd not swap it for anything. really deep and purposeful.

Carlo


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning result:bowdown1: 


Terje.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Look's superb:bowdown1: 

Don't forget to update us with pictures when the splitter if fitted:thumbsup: 

Dave:wavey:


----------



## Toady1 (Dec 2, 2007)

looks very nice! how much was the ti exhaust if you dont miind me asking? Pm me if you like, I ask cos my car has one on too! Its a twin box system which is really deep but not too loud. I love it!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looking sweet! Black TE37 on a BB 34 really look spot on!

Best thing has to be the YZR sticker at the back


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking very nice! 
What rear diffuser is that?

Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

DarkChild said:


> Looking very nice!
> What rear diffuser is that?
> 
> Looking forward to more pictures.


Hello,

it is a good and cheap upgrade. It is the std v-spec diffuser with hasemi carbon fins fitted.

When the splitter will be repaired i will post some other pics with better quality. I can assure that the car is much better from live.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

I see, thanks for the information johnny_0.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

DCD said:


> Looking sweet! Black TE37 on a BB 34 really look spot on!
> 
> Best thing has to be the YZR sticker at the back


Thks Dino. The books has arrived today. Yes and that sticker is one of most expensive parts of the GTR.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

More pics with splitter fitted.

Carlo


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Lookin good!!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning 34:bowdown1: 


Terje.


----------



## Stub (Jul 2, 2008)

very nice!!


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

johnny_0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Today I've fitted the Sunline bonnet. It has been a direct fitting without much problems. Good allignment of bonnet with fenders and front bumper. Only the left side has not a perfect allignment but i can work to reduce the difference between the bonnet and fender (just 2.5mm).
> 
> ...


Funny that! l also found the sunline to be off on the left side. Also on both sides in the middle, slightly raised. But a good fit.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

johnny_0 said:


> More pics with splitter fitted.
> 
> Carlo



Got any pictures of the silver 34 in the back ground.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

The silver has just arrived from japan (two days ago).... Thks for comments.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

All 3 yours?

Marc


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Stachi said:


> All 3 yours?
> 
> Marc


No, only the blu car is mine.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Thats enough, stunning looking R34! Are they easy to register in Italy? I've seen one R34 with Italian plates before on my Way to Alto Adige.

Marc


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Directly, from Japan, in Italy is impossible. The few GTR in Italy were registered, before, in Germany (cee or EU country). Mine is a UK Middlehurst GTR so not problem to register the car in Italy.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

I fitted the Rays wheel's nuts covers for TE37. Now the wheels looks much better.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great!

I cant wait for my Z-Tune front bumper now!!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

*Modding*

Hi there

Lovely car!

I have an Italian friend who says you are not allowed to Mod cars in Italy?? Is he right and you put up with maybe stop and fines or is it a load of cobblers?


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thks for feedbacks. No it is possible, of course, but depends how you registered the car when you bought the car.


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

I will be taking my R32 with me to Italy. Not sure where novara is but i wilnl be in Fruili Venezia Guilia...maybe i can take a close look of that gorgeous R34 in person. I will be arriving in Feb-Mar 09


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

greyBnr32 said:


> I will be taking my R32 with me to Italy. Not sure where novara is but i wilnl be in Fruili Venezia Guilia...maybe i can take a close look of that gorgeous R34 in person. I will be arriving in Feb-Mar 09


Novara in Piemonte region (north of Italy like Frili V.G.), about 400km from Udine (a city of Friuli Venezia Giulia), but Probabily to reach Friuli V.G. you will pass near Novara (Milan-Venice highway). No problem if you want to see the car. Send me a PM if you want for details.


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Gorgeous car, Johnny. Nicely done.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi guys,

My GTR took 5 stars from Evo magazine (Italian version):thumbsup:


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Sweet!!!! Congrats.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

DAMN!! I wish I could read Italian! 

Love your car!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Beautiful R34 GTR!!


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

STUNNING.......


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thks for your feedback.


----------



## v-spec ste (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

absolutely awesome car :bowdown1:


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Johhny O

Outstanding car like always, my R34 finally got in from Japan, it has been in Italy for 3 weeks. I have a better idea where Novara is...I went to parco viva natura with my family and saw it on the map, the only thing damaged during the shipping was my nismo front lip. We will for sure have to meet, the weather is getting nice. I will have to fix my front lip before the meet so my car do get too embarace beside your outstanding car...


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Some new pics of my bnr34.


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Those roads look pritty serious, Proper GTR roads...:bowdown1:

& your car is looking beautiful always, im not even a tiny bit jellious...honist...:thumbsup:


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Very nice look !!!


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

Absolutely stunning mate, nice one :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Beautiful pictures of a stunning 34
Many thanks for sharing.


Terje.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

all those pictures are just pure porn mate i hope one day ill have the money to make mine look like that


----------



## MorePSiTehbett4 (Sep 15, 2009)

very nice and love the scoob, how's your buddy like the RAR ? is he gonna track it ? what a extremely nice imprezas you guys both have...not to mention the true awd superhero your BNR34 GTR in blue!


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Great car mate. Congrats


----------



## BoNZiE (Aug 19, 2009)

Really Jealous, always wanted to get a shipment full of large packages filled with presents for my baby.
I mean.. christmas is overrated ^^

Oh and btw, really jealous of the ride itself ofcourse.
Looks perfect in my opinion!
Keep it up ^^


----------



## jighsaw (Nov 2, 2009)

very nice car:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

johnny_0 said:


> More pics with splitter fitted.
> 
> Carlo


Bergamo 23 kilometers away? I know that area, those roads around the lakes. I have family in Orzinuovi, and I used to love running around Lago di Garda up in the hills... enjoy that R34!


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

Damn NICE!!

Theres not 1 thing i don't like


----------



## kenu (Nov 23, 2009)

one day soon im going to have an as beautiful car as you do!!! congrats!!! great job!!:clap:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

More pictures!!


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

very nice, I wish I had remembered that you are Italy too, we went to the race track in Croatia and would have been nice having 2 r34's will post some pics when I find my camera plug. There was Black r35 on the track very fast! piloted by a race driver...lol


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thks for your feedback .

Jumpman you have really an eagle eye. Yes, that place is near Garda lake.

Grey32 at moment no news about HKS key :nervous:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Great looking car you got there mate really beautiful!Well done:clap:


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

lol no worries Johnny O. I am about to give up on the FCOn Pro wish was in the UK again. Far more simple dealing with GTR issues...lol


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

fantastic car


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice job Carlo! 

Ciao Morgan :flame:


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thks guys


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Lovely looking car, just not so keen on the black rims, just my opinion tho, just feel it makes the car look dirty. Still nice no the less.

Mikey


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Stunning stunning car in every single way!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Mikeydinho said:


> Lovely looking car, just not so keen on the black rims, just my opinion tho, just feel it makes the car look dirty. Still nice no the less.
> 
> Mikey


But of course, taste is a personal thing. In my opinion the gloss black rims are perfect for a blue bnr34. From live they have a better cosmetic result.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Yup true hence why i said its my opinion, still a great looking car.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

thks for feedback.

A last pic from last Osaka auto messe


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

johnny_0 said:


> thks for feedback.
> 
> A last pic


Very nice mate....looks in great condition:thumbsup:


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Stunning, perfect 34 IMO, excellent work :thumbsup:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

johnny_0 said:


> thks for feedback.
> 
> A last pic from last Osaka auto messe


wow wait.. You live in Italy? And you went with your car to osaka meet?


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

I like this car with the black wheels, makes it look much more aggressive...also looks good on white cars..:clap:
If only I had more...$$$$...ahhhh


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

R4VENS said:


> wow wait.. You live in Italy? And you went with your car to osaka meet?


It is a long story.... only the car has been shipped to Japan for a fully rebuild.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

johnny_0 said:


> It is a long story.... only the car has been shipped to Japan for a fully rebuild.


Aaah sweeet! :thumbsup:


----------



## romz (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey! Some news after Japanes Tsunami?? What about your car?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey looking really nice, i saw a few more pics of it on Ricks blog, awesome stuff from Endless-R as alays, have you been in touch with Sugino san, any news form them.

When are you expecting to ship it back home, considering the current situations?!


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

johnny_0 said:


> It is a long story.... only the car has been shipped to Japan for a fully rebuild.


respect !

have fun with this car


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Rain said:


> Hey looking really nice, i saw a few more pics of it on Ricks blog, awesome stuff from Endless-R as alays, have you been in touch with Sugino san, any news form them.
> 
> When are you expecting to ship it back home, considering the current situations?!


Thks. Last year i saw your 32 at Fuji meeting and it was an awesome car. About Sugino san not directly but Rick said me that Endless crew and cars are ok. Really i dont idea about shipping back. Then the car has not finished yet. 

In every case in the meanwhile i m thinking to buy a R35.

Regards


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

johnny_0 said:


> It is a long story.... only the car has been shipped to Japan for a fully rebuild.


what do you mean by fully rebuild? how much would that cost to you if you dont mind?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

You can follow his story on the Endless-R blog, or the DragandDrift blog 

He sent his R34 to Japan from Italy, and basically made it even more awesome HAH!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

After the fury of earthquake in Japan and the riot in greece (the container changed ship during general strike in the port of Pireo), my GTR has arrived safe to home after about 16month.

Some highlights.










Waiting for container




































My carbon interior parts with Robson steering wheels and seats


















Changed my 80mm ganador racing titan for this Endless-r custom 90mm titanium exhaust


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Show more pics, Very awesome trace :clap::clap:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

this is sick!!!


----------



## TheMinel (Jun 12, 2011)

Carlo I want to get to see this one!!! Looks amazing....I've just got an R33 and am in the process of getting it home from the UK, live near Milan, we need to get together for a photoshoot or something!!


Valerio


----------



## Luca yzr (Mar 1, 2011)

Carlo,

I am very pleased of the amazing work made on the car from Endless.r guys, really a "dream car".


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

thks to all for reply Raven included. It is the same thing that my wife (sometime) think about me  .
Sade i will post other pics in the next days. Many thks YZR for you support and costant help. You are really a true friend . Yes endless-r crew did really a great job.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

That looks awesome! 

If it were black, would be my perfect R34 GT-R


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Holy drool . . . thats what I call perfect . . . great too see some real good craftmanship from japan .:clap::clap::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

That looks amazing :clap:


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Carlo, you must be a happy man. That is one seriously stunning 34 :bowdown1:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

É arrivata! Time to enjoy it now Carlo. Screw pictures, I want to see movies. Let's hear that wastegate scream :thumbsup:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

DCD said:


> É arrivata! Time to enjoy it now Carlo. Screw pictures, I want to see movies. Let's hear that wastegate scream :thumbsup:


Yes, some vids:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## valgal (Jun 9, 2007)

congratulations carlo!!!!!


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

So so beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Right up there with my all time favourite R34 GTRs..


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Again, thanks a lot for your feedbacks.

Here is a pic from issue 98 of "GTR magazine" with my car at Osaka Automesse of this year.










If you want other pics take a look on my blog.
My Passion: My Skyline R34 VSPEC by Endless-r (BNR34)


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Great looking car!
What happend to Endless? You dont read anything from or about them anymore on here..


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

BenGTR said:


> Great looking car!
> What happend to Endless? You dont read anything from or about them anymore on here..


I think one of the reason is that Rick (their agent for Europe) does not work with them. He has a new job.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A superb looking car:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## red_jdm (Jul 12, 2010)

My carbon interior parts with Robson steering wheels and seats










Who make those carbon interior pieces may I ask?


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

red_jdm said:


> My carbon interior parts with Robson steering wheels and seats
> 
> 
> 
> Who make those carbon interior pieces may I ask?


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144908-not-robson-quality-but.html


----------



## red_jdm (Jul 12, 2010)

damn.....awesome work mate!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Good god, Johnny you have perfect taste, your creating a stunning 34, hats off to you. keep up the good work buddy, awesome.


----------



## well75 (Mar 6, 2010)

*...*

hi carlo,we met to YZR garage,he rebuilt my evo7 rs engine you remember?
i'm very happy that your 34 come back home,endless boys made a very very nice work! post some video,i think that your 34 became very very fast...


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thank you Wills_GunR33 for your kind words.

Well75 yes of course i remember :wavey:. In this period i'm very busy with my job so i have not time for video (for now).


----------



## EVO-RSM (May 29, 2010)

wonderfullllll car carlo!!!!!


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Last week Sugino san (president of Endless-r) and Rick came to Italy for final mapping of my car and the other red vcamed gtr with my old engine.

Really a nice event. Soon other pics























































Here a pic With Luca Cadalora (YZR). The won the world motorbike championship in 125cc class in 1986. Two times World Champion in 250cc in 1991 and 1992. He won also a lot races in the queen class (500c) and reached the final second position in the 1994 (dont forget that its competitors were strong riders like Doohan, rainey, etc ). Ok you understand he's a my idol . 

He is a great fan of japanease car (now he owns an R35 MY11) and very very competent guy with car's engine :bowdown1:. He built several 600ps evo's engine.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Red 34GTR looks awesome and I love the wheels!!

As for yours Jonny, quite easily one of my fave 34GTRs. The Endless team seem like an excellent and dedicated bunch!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Awesome!

How did the final mapping work out then?


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Two fantastic looking 34 GTRs.
Don't normally like red cars but this 1 looks every bit as good as the 
BB one :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thks to all for replies.

Both engines have been mapped in Japan at time. So the mapping in Italy has been a refine for european fuel and other important details and vcam on for the red one.

If you want here other pics.

My Passion: Endless-r tuner in Italy - Part 1


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Stunning car:thumbsup:


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Noooooooo way! Call me next time 

I love your blog...send me a PM or email Johnny!


----------



## TheMinel (Jun 12, 2011)

so is that Piacenza tuning place any good?? I'm looking for someone to look after my R33 with a bit of skyline experience....


----------



## weskereric (Jan 24, 2009)

Both cars look very good.
Mr Endless should be happy to be invited in Italy


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful car...cars!!! It'd be great to see a few videos.
Smashing engine :clap::clap:


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

weskereric said:


> Both cars look very good.
> Mr Endless should be happy to be invited in Italy



Thks again, 

yes very happy about the places we visited and for very good food.

Here below others pics about Gianluca's red GTR.

My Passion: Endless-r tuner in Italy - Part 2


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Lol just realized Rick has let his hair grow out haha!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Rain said:


> Lol just realized Rick has let his hair grow out haha!


Mom's advice. But it's a secret


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn! clean hood! pics of it on the car?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

rumsawatti said:


> Damn! clean hood! pics of it on the car?


 You done well to read the whole thread since your last post one minute ago, anyone would think you're spamming so you can sell something :thumbsup:


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

^no, actually i have nothing to sell, i had to get some posts together so that i could post pictures  I see what you mean about reading the whole thread,...i had no idea it was so many pages until just now.



MIKEGTR said:


> You done well to read the whole thread since your last post one minute ago, anyone would think you're spamming so you can sell something :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hello,

Some news pics and a short movie from Modena circuit.

My R34 VSPEC in modena circuit - YouTube


----------



## romz (Jan 27, 2011)

I m in love with that steering wheel!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG, that in sooo nice:runaway:


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

The car looks and sounds awesome, definitely one of my favorite 34's
Steve


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW!!!!!! It looks great!!!! i love your car!!!!

è bellissima... complimenti!!!!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thank you guys for your kind replies.

Ciao Cox complimenti anche per la tua NSX (my favourite car after the BNR34)


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks buddy ;-)
Ps quando vuoi mi farebbe piacere scambiare due chiacchiere al cell ;-)
Ciao
Cosimo


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

This 34 is perfection :bowdown1:


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

You like carbon fiber then


----------



## jighsaw (Nov 2, 2009)

Super clean:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

A short movie during a passage in Modena circuit.

htthttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o4laopU2lkp://


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

i cant see.... ;-)


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

cox said:


> i cant see.... ;-)


Try Now.

Cyao

My R34 VSPEC in modena circuit - YouTube


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Bello Johnny, fa como un airplane lol...


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW! i love it!

Bellissima Johnny!


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Give us more pictures Carlo-san :flame:

PS Amazing blog, me fai rosicà! :chairshot


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Have been a fan of this car ever since I saw it on the Endless-R blog a few years ago but I noticed it doesn't really have much presence on this blog for such a beauty that it is :thumbsup:

I am just intrigued, what exactly is titanium on the engine? From the pictures it seems like everything from the oil catch tank to the intake/intercooler piping. What was you reason for choice of this material for said parts? Was it just for the cool/unique factor or is there some science behind it? I understand that titanium is lighter than aluminium on larger parts where less titanium has to be used to achieve the same strength but when strength does not matter as much (as on the oil catch tank for example), I believe the aluminium would be lighter as only a small amount has to be used.

Not criticising or anything, absolutely love your car, I am just interested in finding out your reason of using titanium for parts that are normally made of ally or steel. It looks fantastic nonetheless and definitely is one of the best GT-R's on this forum.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thks CrazyDave. I see.

about titanium, in my car, at the end is only my taste. Not difference in performance on heavy car like a bnr34 with alu . Tit is lighter than alu but i think a big difference is in a true race car where the weight is a key for win. 

Of course a big difference is in the exhaust where, with endless-r tit exhaust, i saved about 15kg and the sounds is better than normal exhaust :thumbsup:.

Today has been released the september issue of italian top tuning magazine "Elaborare GT" with a 12 pages full review of my car. 

"Japanease do it better?"










-----------------------------
My Blog always update
http://japan-hobby.blogspot.it/


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice mag ...




especially the bottom right corner.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

sw20GTS said:


> Nice mag ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahah I was expecting a response like this 

-----------------------------
My Blog always update
http://japan-hobby.blogspot.it/


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Inside pics? lol


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Your R34 is absolutely Epic! If I keep looking at threads like this I'll only want one more and more


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thks for reply. Morgan seems you got those pics in my home, but we know that this is not possible .


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

johnny_0 said:


> Thks for reply. Morgan seems you got those pics in my home, but we know that this is not possible .


I love your blog Doctor :lamer:

PS Great to see such a great car on Elaborare, probably the best car magazine in Italy :thumbsup:


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Totally awesome, any plans on changing the strut bar?


----------



## MarkBBr34gtr (Sep 1, 2012)

This is a amazing car


----------



## EVO-RSM (May 29, 2010)

the best pics is the gtr red inside the magazine... aahahahah

great car Carlo


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thks guys for the replies. TriniGT I happy with stock strut bar for now .

ahahah evo you have to say thank you every single day of your life for the little pic in the article :chuckle: .


----------



## EVO-RSM (May 29, 2010)

johnny_0 said:


> Thks guys for the replies. TriniGT I happy with stock strut bar for now .
> 
> ahahah evo you have to say thank you every single day of your life for the little pic in the article :chuckle: .


ahhahaahah:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

hi Carlo, i just read the great review of your car on elaborare magazine... well done mate!!!

grande Carlo!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thks a lot cox


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

;-)


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Loving this blog.... Your 34 is looking Amazing... :bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected]/AMS.UK (Aug 3, 2011)

very nice, christmas morning in your house!!


----------



## MegaLoL (May 21, 2008)

Any updates? Looking forward to see anything new


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome build thread. One day I will start my thread like yours lol


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

A positive feedback for AbbeyMotorSport UK a bit in late. Last june Mark came in Italy for a new mapping about the vcam and fcon

Great Job in 2 days with his experience on rb engine and hks fcon ecu. Massive thanks!!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That's nice of Mark!

I like the Abbey team. They take good care of my car when I take my car there for work.


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Any more recent pics/mids?


----------



## jdm_cain (Jan 21, 2014)

I went through many pages...such a beautiful build...


----------



## JDM-Link (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice man!


----------

